# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Saariselän suksibussi muuttunut maksulliseksi

## karihoo

Tällä talvikaudella on alettu periä matkalipusta hintaa 2 euroa/päivä. Hinta on myös teipattu bussin koriin näkyville ( http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=2169 ). Aikataulut löytyvät täältä ( http://www.saariselka.fi/UserFiles/suksibussi2008.pdf ).

----------


## Miska

> Aikataulut löytyvät täältä ( http://www.saariselka.fi/UserFiles/suksibussi2008.pdf ).


Tuossa aikataulu-pdf:ssä kiinnitti huomiota kuvituksena oleva Volvo 8700LE. Onko Saariselällä sitten skibussina moinenkin?

----------


## risukasa

> Tuossa aikataulu-pdf:ssä kiinnitti huomiota kuvituksena oleva Volvo 8700LE. Onko Saariselällä sitten skibussina moinenkin?


Hupsista miten sattuikaan...  :Smile:

----------


## karihoo

> Tuossa aikataulu-pdf:ssä kiinnitti huomiota kuvituksena oleva Volvo 8700LE. Onko Saariselällä sitten skibussina moinenkin?


Eipä ole näkynyt moista, luovaa mielikuvitusta lienee käytetty että saadaan aikataulusta houkuttelevampi. Alkuperäinen kuva lienee tämä ( http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...700le_pl01.jpg ).

----------

